# My "Barn"



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

It's really just an 8x12 shed but I like to call it my barn. Currently I haven't built windows yet but the doors and roof are done. It's built out of recycled barn wood and nothing but the trusses and the roofing is new.


























Oh yeah and did I mention I designed and built it?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice job Sara - 

Mabey I should have you come do mine as it doesn't look like hubby is going to do it any time soon - LOL!

I am trying to get a "crew" together to where I will level the ground and pore the slab in spring then a week or two later, have everyone out so I can build it in a weekend! That is my goal at least!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job! I built our barn too, with the help of my dad, because it involves some very BIG posts lol. I really like that it looks "rustic"!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys!
And to Allison, I would love to come and help as long as you come and help us put up straw bales for our new house ;D
Just kidding. BUt really, I'd come and help if I could


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well mabey when my new baby is ready to come home (wink) you can come spend a day at my place! And no work required! 

I love to have you up here! I love it when people come up and enjoy the animals as much as I do. I have a tendancy to put the dogs inside, and let the goats out to wonder around!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

great job. o love the rustic look


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

The barn looks awesome!!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice job- I can't believe how straight all the edges look. I do mine here but everything has it's owe "tilt" - Oh well.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. I worked super hard, here are some newer pics with the doors closed.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)




----------

